# What can a MTB take?



## Cubist (12 Jan 2009)

I have recently sourced a fleet of bikes for my policing team, and am in the process of getting as many out on them as I can. Most of them love it, especially some of the people returning to cycling after a few years' absence. Some others have been a little more reluctant, but once they saw the bikes and had a go in a controlled environment, they realised they were going to enjoy themselves and volunteered for the training.

One of the PCSOs approached me a bit sheepishly the other day and asked whether I thought the bikes could take her weight. I don't profess to be an expert in judging people's weight, and guessed she weighs about 17 or 18 stone. I was however gobsmacked to be told she weighs 21.5 stone. Given that she's going to be riding on the road virtually all the time, is a Cube Acid going to cope, or will it have damage done as she fears?

I have fitted women's saddles to some of the bikes, and keep the tyres up at max pressure, so her comfort is as catered for as much as I can.


----------



## spandex (12 Jan 2009)

Not a prob I think the max is 24st on most bikes. What is the psi on the tyres? and are the wheels standard?


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Jan 2009)

eeeeek! if you think about it, that is about 2 teenagers - the bike unless it is some super lightweight XC racing model swhould cope.

My money is on the seat post breaking if it is extended a fair bit out of the frame. The wheels may suffer if they are not built properly or utilise a small number of thin double butted spokes.


----------



## RedBike (13 Jan 2009)

Pumping up the tyres to their Max pressure will make the bike quicker on tarmac but it probably wont make it more comfortable. 

I suspect her main problem will be correctly setting the forks to sag correctly / the wheels strength over rougher ground.


----------



## bonk man (14 Jan 2009)

I really wouldn't worry about it bikes can cope with a serious amount of weight, see pics on this site... http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&hs=sI9&sa=N


----------



## Berger and Chips (14 Jan 2009)

This woman weighs more than that car shell though...


----------



## jay clock (14 Jan 2009)

> I suspect her main problem will be correctly setting the forks to sag correctly


 ? ?? what does that mean?

I would have thought unless she is 7ft tall, she is so massively obese that she needs to lose weight dramatically. Maybe the cycling will help? If she is 5ft4 she has a BMI of 53 which is monsterously dangerous.


----------



## jay clock (14 Jan 2009)

ps in case that sounds "fattist" it comes from someone who is not too skinny himself!


----------



## jay clock (14 Jan 2009)

and if she is 5'4" she needs to lose 132 pds to get into the "merely overweight" category for BMI...... wow


----------



## Will1985 (14 Jan 2009)

If she weighs that much, it'll do her good and maybe she'll lose some weight. 

Would a suspension seatpost take some of the impact away from the wheels on rougher roads?


----------



## maurice (14 Jan 2009)

I think you better contact Cube and ask them, you may get in trouble if something snaps and she hurts herself.


----------



## RedBike (14 Jan 2009)

"I suspect her main problem will be correctly setting the forks to sag correctly "



jay clock said:


> ? ?? what does that mean?
> 
> I would have thought unless she is 7ft tall, she is so massively obese that she needs to lose weight dramatically. Maybe the cycling will help? If she is 5ft4 she has a BMI of 53 which is monsterously dangerous.




At 20+ stone she might have trouble correctly setting the suspension forks for her weight. The forks are suppost to be set so that they sag about 20% of their travel when you get on the bike and so they are as plush as possible while never running out of travel.


----------



## maurice (14 Jan 2009)

Looking at the spec of that cube (assuming its 09), it has lockout forks so presumably (if lockout can take 21 stone) it should be alright in that respect.


----------



## Cubist (16 Jan 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. The poor lass is a bit embarrassed about the whole thing. Part of the attraction for her is that a lot of the team are now getting a bit leaner from riding the bikes for several hours a day, but one real worry for me is that she's simply not fit enough. A colleague on the team is a really good cyclist, but recovering from a skiing injury. We've put together a plan to get the big lass out for a few gentle miles every day with her as she recuperates, rather than expecting her to spend all her shift in the saddle. The bikes are checked daily for ordinary service items under our risk assessment, so we'll be able to spot any damage or wear.




Will1985 said:


> Would a suspension seatpost take some of the impact away from the wheels on rougher roads?



Will it aid saddle retrieval?


----------



## spandex (16 Jan 2009)

Do not give her a suspension seat post it will not take it.


----------



## JonGW (4 Feb 2009)

Thomson Inline FTW


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2009)

Rigid MTB maybe..

TBH MTB's can take a pounding...I got run over by a car before Christmas - bike came off OK....

just make sure her bike has some beefy parts - none of the lightweight stuff...


----------



## Dinger (5 Feb 2009)

Do the PCSO's not need to take a fitness/health check before joining? 

Good on you also for promoting cycling at the work place, if only my bunch would listen to me


----------



## Mirco (6 Feb 2009)

Let's stay objective, folks. no, a suspension seatpost is not a good idea for her, they're not intended for her weight, she'll just bottom it out, and they are generally poor quality anyway. Her best bet to not over-stress the rear wheel is to lift off the saddle over bumps. 

And let's get something clear: sure, some people lose weight cycling, but I tend to just eat more. Most heavy people have very healthy appetites, and find it takes focussed changes to lose weight. It definitely will increase her fitness tremendously, as well as her self-confidence. Give her the encouragement she needs so much. And don't worry too much about the bike. I'm 270 lbs, probably 19 stone or so, and my pack and gear and stuff, me and the bike and all is well over 300 lbs, and I pound on my single-wall rims pretty good, as long as I'm not sitting full on the saddle over everything, my wheels hold up. I don't go through wheels on a weekly basis or anything, and I ride a lot, so really, just get her on the bike and having fun with it.


----------



## Cubist (9 Feb 2009)

Dinger said:


> Do the PCSO's not need to take a fitness/health check before joining?
> 
> *They have to take a health check, but don't have a fitness test as such. I have to do a risk assessment in order for them to be deployed on bikes, which means I take them out for a ride in safe conditions (there's loads of tarmac cycleways around here) and make sure they can cover a half-mile in 3 minutes, cycle for 5 miles without dying, and carry the bike for a few yards up some steps or over some rough ground. After that they can take the Bikeability Level 2 course thanks to our wonderful local council, and away they go.*
> 
> ...



I suppose ultimately the greatest draw was the opportunity to ride a quality bike.


----------



## chris667 (13 Feb 2009)

It'll be fine. Honestly.
I'm over 20 stone, and I ride a touring bike every day, sometimes with rediculous loads.
I've ridden home with sacks of potatoes from the farmer's market before now.
Wheels can be a problem, but this is where good quality handbuilt wheels pay you back.


----------



## Dave5N (14 Feb 2009)

Mirco said:


> Let's stay objective, folks. no, a suspension seatpost is not a good idea for her, they're not intended for her weight, she'll just bottom it out, and they are generally poor quality anyway. Her best bet to not over-stress the rear wheel is to lift off the saddle over bumps.
> 
> And let's get something clear: sure, some people lose weight cycling, but I tend to just eat more. Most heavy people have very healthy appetites, and find it takes focussed changes to lose weight. It definitely will increase her fitness tremendously, as well as her self-confidence. Give her the encouragement she needs so much. And don't worry too much about the bike. I'm 270 lbs, probably 19 stone or so, and my pack and gear and stuff, me and the bike and all is well over 300 lbs, and I pound on my single-wall rims pretty good, as long as I'm not sitting full on the saddle over everything, my wheels hold up. I don't go through wheels on a weekly basis or anything, and I ride a lot, so really, just get her on the bike and having fun with it.



That's a really good post. Question addressed.


----------



## Cubist (15 Feb 2009)

Thanks to all for the posts. We're struggling a bit with this weather in terms of risk-assessment, and struggling to source the right size trousers, but she's keen enough to get out and have a go. As I said, the bikes have a daily check and a weekly going-over, so we can keep an eye open for signs of wear and tear.


----------



## e-rider (17 Feb 2009)

Heavy people riding off road is a real problem for the bike and in 2 main areas. Seat posts bending is a common problem for people 18 stone + if it's extended quite far but still within the limit (and this can be really nasty) and the rear wheel usually lasts about 5 minutes - you need at least 36 spokes and a solid rim.

Road riding is less of a problem if the bike is suitable in the first place.


----------

